# Leafy Spurge and Nesting Habitat



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was out combing the countryside with Maverick this weekend, and I saw an alarming trend. Almost EVERY pothole was lined with a yellow flower, something I don't recall seeing heavily in the past. If this is nothing more than my imagination, PLEASE let me know. I'm only bringing this up for enviromental purposes.

Here's what I saw in every slough:




























What I want to know if whether this IS or NOT leafy spurge? From there I'm looking into the negative effects it has on the habitat.

Here's what muzzy inputed on the subject:



muzzy said:


> Leafy spurge has a number of problems with it. Leafy spurge is a
> plant that is native to Europe and the temperate areas of Asia. It is
> thought to have been brought over to North America in a shipment in
> contaminated grain when the country was young. It has been
> ...


Please input whether or not this is an issue to the ND wetlands.

Thanks guys for the input,

Chris


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I dont know if you saw my reply on the fuge, but this is not leafy spurge. Leafy spurge is also yellow, but it does not have anyting like this type of flower. Just look in the road ditches, those patches of yellow are spurge, this is something else.

Bioman, I hope you see this, chime in. Those are pretty fair pictures. I will comment more later today. You are right though Chris, it is everywhere in SEND and NESD. But if it stays where it is now it is not much of a problem, IMHO. If the water comes up it will flood right ot and just make for better brood water. As long as it stays out of the upland it is less of a big deal. Spurge is bad because it degrades the upland so much. You almost never find it right on the edge of a wetland. It prefers a little drier site.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tsodak,

The one thing that got me wondering that it wasn't, was the fact it was void in the ditches. Kind of freeked me out a bit, as I just don't remember seeing that yellow flower to that degree.

Well it's good to know, thanks.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, if I would have seen the pictures right away, I could have let you know that it wasn't leafy spurge. Doesn't hurt to be on the lookout anyway.

Anyway, I hope the information on leafy spurge was what you were looking for.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

This is actually a plant from the mustard family by the common name of Princes Plume. I am told it is nothing to really worry about at this point, just a freak comination of dropping water levels, and just the right weather bringing it on. Sounds like chemical control is not difficult, but with different weather it will just fade back to an uncommon plant. Tom


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris:

Muzzy and Tom are 100% correct, that is not leafy spurge. Due to the extreme density, my first guess is the plant belongs in the mustard family and it may be Dyer's woad.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bruce Hanson, of the U.S.G.S. Biological Resources Discipline
Northern Prairie Wildlife Research Center, claims it is "swamp ragwort, Senecio congestus, which is a native annual species."


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks like good cover to hide a baby duck in to me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad how are the water levels looking like around there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Water levels are pretty much good everywhere. But lately it's getting to be an overkill....will it stop raining already!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I have noticed the same thing this year in the central portion of the state as well. Nothing as thick as shown in these photos but it seems every pothole you go buy has a ring of these plants around them.

The area I noticed was from Hurdsfield to Steele and from Tuttle to Pingree and north to Carrington.


----------

